# Apartment wanted urgently



## Gill0999 (May 9, 2011)

Mature couple seeking condo or similar fully furnished for 1 month in Penang. Please contact message me.
Thanks.


----------



## annie11 (Jun 1, 2011)

it's not very hard to find room for rent in penang


----------

